

Ugh ... Who else uses multiple sign on for Google Accounts? - irunbackwards

Gmail in pinned tabs is totally broken now, when I switch accounts it opens a new tab instead of opening the account in the same window. Anyone else slightly or more annoyed with this "improvement?"
======
kaolinite
I use it and it's a good thing. Means you can have a pinned tab for each
account.

~~~
irunbackwards
I guess that makes sense, that should be a settable feature, though. I don't
want multiple pinned tabs for gmail.

